# How to install handwriting font for LaTeX with ports?



## fender0107401 (Mar 2, 2011)

Look this:

http://www.tug.dk/FontCatalogue/calligraphicalfonts.html

The handwriting font is fun, but I don't know how to install it with our ports.


----------

